# Como detengo un contador 7490



## Mauro Villarreal (Mar 21, 2012)

Tengo ya mi circuito armado con tres contadores 7490, la cuenta sera de 0 a 371, solo quisiera saber como hago para que el contador se detenga en la ultima cuenta que seria 371? Solo eso gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Mauro Villarreal

Es relativamente sencillo el lograr tu cometido.
Solo tienes que detectar cuando los contadores lleguen a ese número y en ese instante de algún modo NO dejar que los pulsos lleguen a los contadores.

Qué simulador utilizas ??...

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta, una compuerta detecta el 300 otra el 70 y un inversor el 1 con lo cual tenemos el 371 luego fíjate en la compuerta Norton AND, el inversor y la AND de abajo, con ellas logramos interrumpir los pulsos hacia los contadores.

Si tienes ISIS de Proteus puedes abrir el archivo .DSN que está comprimido en el adjunto .ZIP.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: este circuito fue desarrollado para JOSE NICOLAS RDZ pero lo mandaron al area administrativa llamada moderación:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/contador-0-371-utilizando-contadores-7490-7492-a-72078/#post631322


----------



## Mauro Villarreal (Mar 21, 2012)

hola, gracias por su aporte, la verdad soy principiante en esto, tal vez me equivoque al decir que tenia mi circuito armado quise decir mi diagrama, y  me gustaria realmente ir empapandome de estos temas, tengo en mi diagrama con lo que son los 3 contadores 7490, pero tengo mis dudas sobre como conectarlos para que me realicen esa funcion que mensionaba antes, que se detenga en la ultima cuenta que seria 371. Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Mauro Villarreal

Pues el diagrama contenido en la imagen adjunta cumple con lo que estás requiriendo.
Las compuertas que están en la base del circuito son las que detienen los contadores cuando llegan al 371.
Los tres 7490 están sobre esas compuertas más arriba están los decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos y en la parte superior las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para los Display’s. 
Esos Display’s están en la parte superior izquierda de la imagen, más abajo están 2 555 para generar los pulsos de conteo y la señal para que parpadeen los Display’s cuando la cuenta llega a 371.

Las compuerta NAND y el Inversor que están alineados verticalmente son para detectar el 371 en los contadores.

Nota que varios componentes tienen un símbolo que se asemeja a una flechita o triangulo, estas tienen un nombre y todas las que se llamen igual están conectadas entre si.
Este tipo de símbolo es para no hacer tantas líneas en los diagramas.

*Vuelvo a preguntarte:*
Qué simulador de circuitos electrónicos utilizas ??...

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Mauro Villarreal (Mar 21, 2012)

Mr carlos estava revisando la imagen adjunta, y creeo comprender de que manera se detendria el contador, tengo una duda, como es que las salidas de 300, 70 y 1 estan conectados a las compuertas

mr carlos gracias ha resuelto mis dudas


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Mauro Villarreal

Vamos a Ver, primero dices:
_tengo una duda, como es que las salidas de 300, 70 y 1 estan conectados a las compuertas._

Luego Dices:
_mr carlos gracias ha resuelto mis dudas._

Entonces debo entender que ya comprendiste todo ??

Por si no te voy a dar una explicación de el cómo se detecta el 371. Luego Tú mismo definirás el cómo detectar otro número cualquiera entre 000 y 999.

Sabemos que los contadores cuentan pulsos y dicen cuantos han contado en sus salidas Q’s.
El valor de esas Q son 8, 4, 2, 1.
El 1er contador (U1), que es decimal, cuenta de 0 a 9 así que sus Q’s valen 8, 4, 2, 1.
El 2do contador (U2), que es decimal, cuenta de 00 90 así que sus Q’s valen 80, 40, 20, 10.
El 3er contador (U3), que es decimal, cuenta de 000 900 así que sus salidas valen 800, 400, 200, 100.

Nota que las Q’s de los 3 contadores tienen un conector como flecha apuntando a la derecha, esos conectores tienen un nombre formado por letras y números.
1er contador: Q8U, Q4U, Q2U, Q1U. Quiere decir: Salida Q, Valor x, U=Unidades.
2do contador: Q8D, Q4D, Q2D, Q1D. Quiere decir: Salida Q, Valor x, D=Decenas.
3er contador: Q8C, Q4C, Q2C, Q1C. Quiere decir: Salida Q, Valor x, C=Centenas.

La Compuerta NAND U6:A tiene en sus entradas Q2C y Q1C como son del contador de las *C*entenas tenemos que cuando el contador U3 llegue a 0011=300 la salida de esta compuerta será baja(0). Ya tenemos el 300 en el conector llamado 300.

La Compuerta NAND U5:A tiene en sus entradas Q4D y Q2D Q1D como son del contador de las *D*ecenas tenemos que cuando el contador U2 llegue a 0111=70 la salida de esta compuerta será baja(0). Ya tenemos el 70 en el conector llamado 70.

El inversor que está abajito de U5:A tiene en su entrada Q1U como son del contador de las *U*nidades tenemos que cuando el contador U1 llegue a 0001=1 la salida de este inversor será Baja(0). Ya tenemos el 1 en el conector llamado 1.

Por Medio de la compuerta Norton AND U8:A, que es una NOR Normal, además del inversor conectado en su salida, juntamos, o si prefieres llamarlo, Sumamos esos 300, 70, 1 que nos da en la salida del inversor un nivel Bajo(0)
Dando como consecuencia que por la compuerta AND U4:A no pasen más pulsos Clock hacia los contadores.
El estatuto de la compuerta AND es: cualquier cero en cualquier entrada, la salida será cero.
Fácil No ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Mar 23, 2012)

Buenas noches Mauro Villareal.
Aquí tienes un contador que cuenta hasta 371.
Está realizado con Proteus.

Sal U2


----------



## victor zayas (Mar 30, 2012)

buenas me gustaria saber si con algo asi yo puedo crear un circuito para que cuente de 0 a 45 minutos con los segundos y los minutos obviamente. En multisim tengo montado ya el circuito el problema es que llega asta 60 en vez de 59 para empezar a contar los minutos. Otro problema que tengo es q no se como pararlo es 45:00 les agradeceria su ayuda por que es para mi trabajo final. voy a dejarles una foto de lo que e logrado hacer


----------



## miguelus (Mar 31, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> buenas me gustaria saber si con algo asi yo puedo crear un circuito para que cuente de 0 a 45 minutos con los segundos y los minutos obviamente. En multisim tengo montado ya el circuito el problema es que llega asta 60 en vez de 59 para empezar a contar los minutos. Otro problema que tengo es q no se como pararlo es 45:00 les agradeceria su ayuda por que es para mi trabajo final. voy a dejarles una foto de lo que e logrado hacer



Lo que pretendes hacer son cosas básicas en digital.

No tengo el Multi Sim, solo trabajo con Proteus
<te dejo un PDF con el esquema que hace lo que pretendes, analízalo para aprender como se hace lo que solicitas.

Sal U2


----------



## victor zayas (Mar 31, 2012)

buenas ya monte ese circuito en multisim pero en realidad no se que significa el componente que esta conectado a los cuatro 7 segment y las tres puntas 4,5,3 de todos los 74ls247 me podrias decir que significa eso, ya que no se mucho de los componentes y el reset es un boton??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2012)

Hola victor sayas

Ese componente es el Vcc, es el positivo de la batería o fuente de alimentación. allá está conectado o va para allá.
Claro refiriendonos al circuito que viene en el ,PDF del mensage #09

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor zayas (Mar 31, 2012)

lo conecte todo debidamente y solamente prende 8,8,8,8 se apaga y no hace mas nada  crees q halla pasado algo es especifico? usted simulo el q me envio en q programa??


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2012)

Hola victor zayas

Comprime y adjunta el archivo que se genera con el Multisim II para poder ayudarte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 1, 2012)

Aqui esta! gracias por toda la ayuda hasta ahora


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola victor zayas
Fíjate lo que te pido:
*Comprime* y adjunta el archivo que se genera con *el Multisim II* para poder ayudarte.

La imagen me serviría para desarrollar tu circuito en Multisim II pero me lleva tiempo.
en cambio si adjuntas tu archivo XXX.msII solo lo tengo que bajar y abrir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 1, 2012)

aqui esta no habia entendido. muchas gracias


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> aqui esta no habia entendido. muchas gracias



Estás empleando Displays de Cátodo común en lugar de Ánodo común.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

He estado viendo muy rápidamente la simulación en Multi Sim 11 y he visto algo inaudito...
Resulta que el CI 74LS247 y el 74LS47, en teoría son iguales (y lo son) la única diferencia es en la forma en la que se visualizan el 6 y el 9 pero...
Oh sorpresa en Multi Sim 11, el 74LS247 la visualización funciona al revés, se encienden los segmentos que tenían que permanecer apagados y permanecen apagados los que tenían que estar encencidos.   
¿Solución? cambiar los 74LS247 por los 74LS47 y todo funciona OK y por supuesto poner los Displays de Ánodo común

Cosas de los simuladores .... con Proteus todo correcto

Esta tarde cuado llegue a casa lo reviasaré más despacio 

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
He seguido revisando el circuito contador con 74LS90 y para mí sorpresa he visto lo siguiente...
El  Multi Sim 11 (la versión que yo tengo) simula mal el segundo contador el 74LS92.
Este contador es un divisor por 12 lo que significa que si la salida Q3 la conectamos a la etapa siguiente, cuando le llegue el pulso numero 6 esta salida pasará a "1".
Este pulso lo empleamos para reser este contador y para incrementar la cuenta del siguiente contador.
Esto no lo hace el Multi Sim 11, lo hace con el pulso número 8 

He de comentar que ese mismo circuito simulado con Proteus 7.8 SP2 funciona como es de esperar.
Tengo que señalar que el par de CI´s 74LS90 y 74LS92 es lo ideal para contar hasta 59 ya que no es necesario añadir lógica adicional para detectar el "60".

Y por supuesto esa configuración, funciona perfectamente montada fisicamente.

Pues entre este error y el del 74LS247 no me estraña los problemas te se están comentando por el foro acerca de este "diseño".

No sé si a alguien más le está sucediendo lo mismo 
Seguiré investigando.


P.D. Tengo que aclarar que jamás antes había utilizado el  Multi Sim por lo que  tanto todo puede ser debido a mi total incapacidad para manejar este programa
.
Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:
			
		

> donde puedo bajar el proteus porque multisim me esta dando muchos problemas



Te dejo un nuevo "contador" este si que funciona.
He tenído que cambiar los 74LS92 por 74LS90 pero para que funcione OK he tenído que añadir una puerta AND para detectar el "6"

Espero que esté a tu gusto.

Para que quede más funcinal , quizás sería interesante ponerle una lógica adicional  para realizar una función "Start/Stop" ya que cuando se conecta erranca contando.
Tambien le he implementado un "Reset" para que en cualquier momento lo pongas a "0"

Hoy es la primera vez que he utilizado el Multi Sim, y me ha decepcionado, no entiendo como un simulador de esta reputación comete esos errores 

En cuanto a ¿Dónde puedes bajar el Proteus?... te puedo decir que la última versión que circula por Internet es la 7.8 SP2, pero como comprenderás es un trabajo que tienen que realizar tu solo 

Sal U2





			
				victor zayas dijo:
			
		

> donde puedo bajar el proteus porque multisim me esta dando muchos problemas


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 2, 2012)

uffffffff! gracias mil gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> uffffffff! gracias mil gracias!





De nada victor zayas, me alegro que el circuito te sea de utilidad.
Como te comentaba en el Post #9 esto de los contadores son cosas básicas de Electrónica Digital.
Estoy haciendo algunas simulaciones con el Multi Sim 11 y me estoy quedando soprendido de los errores que comete.  Lo voy a desinstalar.

Sal U2


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 2, 2012)

pues ahora no se que hacer porque tengo que entregar esto hecho en un board y que funcione obviamente. Y tal vez gaste el dinero y ni sirva porque multisim no lo simula bien o algo asi


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> pues ahora no se que hacer porque tengo que entregar esto hecho en un board y que funcione obviamente. Y tal vez gaste el dinero y ni sirva porque multisim no lo simula bien o algo asi



No te preocupes, el circuito que te he posteado (#21) funcionará correctamente.

Sal U2.


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 5, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> No te preocupes, el circuito que te he posteado (#21) funcionará correctamente.
> 
> Sal U2.



que hace que los dos primeros seven segment llegen al 59?
para que es la resistencia de 4.7k??


----------



## miguelus (Abr 5, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> que hace que los dos primeros seven segment llegen al 59?
> para que es la resistencia de 4.7k??



Buenas noches victor zayas.
Si analizas el esquema verás que que la puerta AND U13A está conectada a las salidas QB y QC de U3, cuando este contador llega a 6 estas dos salidas se ponen a "1" > "0110".
La Puerta AND U13D pasará su salida a "1", este estado se aplica, por una parte y a través de la Puerta OR U14A a las entradas R01 y R02 de los contadores U3 y U4 que se resetearán y se pondrán en "00".
Hay que tener en cuenta que aunque el contador U3 llega a contar hasta 6 no se visualiza ya que esto es tán rápido que no da tiempo a visualizarse.
La salida de la AND tambien se aplica a la entrada INA de U2 que contará el pulso siguiente
La función de R1 de 4k7 es la de asegurar un "1" lógico en la entrada de la NAND U15A ya que, aunque en teoría un puerta TTL al aire es un "1",  en la práctica nunca hay que dejar una entrada al aire ya que podemos tener un comportamiento aleatorio, con la inclusión de esa resitencia aseguramos un "1" en la entrada de la Puerta.
En realidad, aunque este circuito funciona perfectamente, nos podemos ahorrar la Puerta AND ya que esta implementada en los Contadores 74LS90 (R01 y R02), en este caso la salida para el siguiente contador sería la QC de U3.

Sal U2


----------



## victor zayas (Abr 7, 2012)

en u1 y u2 no entiendo la conecion de (r01 y r02)??
en el and de 4 entradas cuando llega a 45 todas las entradas son 1 pero esta negada quiere decir que sale un 0 ahi entra al u50 como 0 y el clock tambien entra alli. El clock creo yo que entra como 1 quiere decir que entra 0 y 1 va a salir 0 pero esta negado y sale como 1. Como esto hace que pare la cuenta en 45? si no estoy equivocado creo q esa coneccion es la que para la cuenta


----------



## cevollin (Abr 7, 2012)

muy facil amigo con compuertas and seteas el tiempo al que quieres detener para eso nesesitas inhabilitar el 555 que alimenta al clok de tu 7490 

por ejemplo si tu relog quieres que se detenga a los 8 seg  entonces armas tu secuencia con and or y not 

aunque tambien podrias utilizar circuitos como el 74ls190 o 74ls193 que serian los mas indicados para estos trabajos


----------



## miguelus (Abr 7, 2012)

victor zayas dijo:


> en u1 y u2 no entiendo la conecion de (r01 y r02)??
> en el and de 4 entradas cuando llega a 45 todas las entradas son 1 pero esta negada quiere decir que sale un 0 ahi entra al u50 como 0 y el clock tambien entra alli. El clock creo yo que entra como 1 quiere decir que entra 0 y 1 va a salir 0 pero esta negado y sale como 1. Como esto hace que pare la cuenta en 45? si no estoy equivocado creo q esa coneccion es la que para la cuenta



Buenas noches Victor zayas.
Precisamente es como tu dices... en la NAND U50, por un lado le llega el CLOCK y por otro la salida de la NAND de 4 entradas, cuando todas las entradas están a "1" (45) esta salida se pondrá a "0" por lo que la salida de u50 permanecerá inactiva y el CLOCK no llegará  a los contadores.

R01 y R02 son el Reset del 74LS90 es una función AND, cuando las dos entradas están a "1" se produce el Reset del contador, te recomiendo que analices el Data Sheet de este CI.

En cualquier caso te dejo el mismo circuito con una pequeña modificación que permite ahorrar dos CI. pero particularmente prefiero el diseño anterior.
Para tu tranquilidad los dos diseños funcionan perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## Luis144 (Oct 28, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Mauro Villarreal
> 
> Es relativamente sencillo el lograr tu cometido.
> Solo tienes que detectar cuando los contadores lleguen a ese número y en ese instante de algún modo NO dejar que los pulsos lleguen a los contadores.
> ...


Hola MrCarlos he probado el circuito que has dejado, y va de maravilla pero ahora pasa que quiero que al llegar al 371 se reinicie al 000, que debo hacer?

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola Luis144

Lo que se puede hacer es detectar cuando llegue a 372 (0011, 0111, 0010 Binario) y en ese instante restablecer los contadores a cero (0000, 0000, 0000) por medio de sus entradas R0(1) y R0(2). Las otras se dejan conectadas a Tierra(Masa, GND).

Nota que debes restablecer los contadores cuando llegue a *372.*

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

